# Best Deal In Alaska ?



## McGann Clan (Nov 15, 2005)

Army family of 19 years, 2 boys (8 & 5), 2 dogs ( 12 and 8 weeks)! Went shopping looking at all the trailors and fell in love with the OUTBACK! Don't want to look at anything else. I love this website - it is like family!

We want to buy the 21 footer and have to wait for new arrivals next year. Does anyone know what the lower 48 is selling them for down there? I like to get the best deal and not get worked over ( I know there is an extra charge for shipping but just wanted to compare).

Thanks so much. Ready to enjoy comfort and dryness! First camping experience in Alaska (1997), 2 weeks in a tent and 6 months pregnant! Loved it! But I'm older now, please help!

God Bless America! sunny


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Can't help you with prices in Alaska but I can tell you that the 21rs is GREAT!! We absolutely love it and for it being the "smallest" model, it has plenty of room for our family of 5 which includes an 18 year old who is 6 ft. 1". We were lucky to find ours "pre-used" so got a great deal -- and it was loved and taken care of meticulously, too.

Good luck on your mission.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

McGann Clan,

Thanks so much for your service to our country and welcome to our family of Outbackers! sunny I am not familiar with what you might expect to pay for Outback up in Alaska







, but I do know that you are looking in the right direction. I too was sold on the Outback from the begining. Let us know as soon as you get it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, MCGANN CLAN!* action action action 
Good to have another member from the Great White North!

I can't give you prices, but there are a couple of great dealers in Oregon and Washington. I can't remember the name - help me here Y-Guy - but there is one in Eastern Washington that probably has the best prices around (at least on the West coast).

You could avoid the extra shipping charges by making a trip home to Alaska your maiden voyage. That would be a real trial by fire!









Good luck in your shopping, and don't hesitate to lean on us for help.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi we do not live in Alaska but we are your southerly neigbours. We paid 22,500 CAD. I checked prices in Kelowna BC, Vancouver BC, and Calgary AB. Our Kelowna dealer 1 hour from us had the best deal. Ours was the 2006 model 21rs. Good luck in your search. By the way the Kelowna dealer has lots of 2006's on the lot. It might be worth a call if you are considering buying in Canada. JR


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and good luck shopping for your Outback.

I think Reggie44 has a good idea. Buy in Canada when the exchange rate is good. That is how I purchased my TV. A dealer down here in the south goes to Canada when the rate is good and buys truck loads of trucks, brings them back down south and sells them real cheap. Just my two cents worth.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

McGann clan, I just pm'd you. I bought a 21rs here in alaska and maybe I can help you. Im a AirForce medic and have been doind the Alaska thing now for 4 years. Congrats and Im sure you will be happy with a potential outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome McGann Clan to the group.
The 21RS is a very nice TT
That was our first outback that we owned
Good Luck

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Good luck on finding a good price . You might want to call Lakeshore RV in Mich. Here is a page from their website with 21RS pricing: http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...m?productid=111 
This trailer comes built with every single factory option, as I think all Outbacks do.

I know they have delivered up your way. I'm sure there are a few Outbackers who would like to Rally up in Alaska sunny I know we are hoping to get up there.

Jan


----------



## McGann Clan (Nov 15, 2005)

All this info has been great. When trying to do search for Outback or Keystone, I don't get dealer sites for some reason. I checked out Lakeshore website and I am emailing dealer to find out more abot shipping, etc. I will call BC to find out their prices and see if it just might be a vacation trip to go pick it up. We drove thru BC 3 times already and absolutlely love the people and sites. Can't wait to go RVing! 
Thanks to everyone and will keep you posted on our purchase!


----------

